# Found baby starling - need help



## Newb (Jun 7, 2010)

*SOS* I Found A starling baby outside of a school and let enough time pass to realize the parents weren't their and I fed the baby but I don't think I can take care of it and I am freaking out here. It's still bald and stuff, will anyone help a teen out?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a link to starling talk, there is an emergency link for getting information for emergency care.

http://starlingtalk.com/


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Where do you live? Sparrows need food quite often, and I think starlings are similar to them in that kind of things. If you go to school you may be away from home too much for the little baby to thrive. I can't take little sparrows because of that, except in summer holidays.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey, I have hand reared a starling from a tiny nestling while I was still at school, with the help of my mum and dad. Head for starling talk as they are really helpful. In the time being my little guy did really well on tinned hills cat food. I fed him with a 1ml syringe and he got used to it very quickly. He was fed every 2-3 hours roughly although he governed when he was fed as he called for it. We would feed it into his gaping mouth and when he was full he would stop gaping for it. No need to feed at night as the parents wouldnt either in the wild. 
Hope that helps.
XxX


----------

